# HELP WITH thai customs



## retarius

Please somebody help.

I have a one year non immigrant 'o' visa, and have been assured by the embassy and the finance dept of the embassy that this is ok to move my used household effects to Thailand.

My shipper tells me that the visa is no good and I need to the a resident (but to be a resident I need to have 3 years continuous residence to apply), and that the advice I received from the embassy is wrong.

I emailed a lawyer, who told me that he was no expert in the field of customs but assured me that the 'O" VISA WAS APPROPRIATE and indeed was the only long stay visa that I am eligible for as a newcomer to the country (I'm a retiree)...and that when I get to the country I can change the visa to a retiree visa, but that even this is still a non-immigrant 'o' visa.

All the explanations on the Thai government websites are conflicting and difficult to understand as they are very poorly translated.

I went last week to Immigration in Bangkok, but they referred me to Customs, who didn't speak any English...so I went to Customs at the airport.
Thai customs tells me that everybody has to pay 30% duty and 7% VAT on any goods brought into Thailand, and that the duties are levied on the full price of the used goods...he advised me to throw my stuff away and buy new stuff in Thailand...anything I had to bring should be packed in small boxes and flown over, and taken through the red channel in customs, where I should claim everything cost very little, thereby reducing the taxes....(he also told me to marry a Thai woman and have 5 or 6 kids...

Can anybody clarify what the real rules are....my brother has lived in Thailand for several years and tells me that this is a classic case of TIT (this is thailand i.e. don't try to understand)...but he didn't face a $30000 bill for import duties since he didn't bring anything with him when he moved...


----------



## synthia

Being assured that you can move your goods is one thing. That means literally just that, you may bring your goods into Thailand. It does not mean they will come in duty free. For example, I can order a BMW in Germany to be shipped to the US. I am allowed to import the car. But I must also pay duty on it. I can buy a camera in Thailand for $1500, and I'm allowed to bring it into the country when I come back from my vacation. But I must pay duty on anything over the standard exemption specified by customs.

Usually the only time you get to import goods duty free is if the country you are retiring to makes a special provision for one-time importataion of household goods. Usually the only countries that do this are those actively seeking retirees. Costa Rica used encourage retirement and didn't charge duties on household goods. They don't want retirees anymore, and have repealed the exemptions. I don't think Thailand particularly seeks expat retirees.


----------



## Fiscalo

retarius said:


> Please somebody help.
> 
> I have a one year non immigrant 'o' visa, and have been assured by the embassy and the finance dept of the embassy that this is ok to move my used household effects to Thailand.
> 
> My shipper tells me that the visa is no good and I need to the a resident (but to be a resident I need to have 3 years continuous residence to apply), and that the advice I received from the embassy is wrong.
> 
> I emailed a lawyer, who told me that he was no expert in the field of customs but assured me that the 'O" VISA WAS APPROPRIATE and indeed was the only long stay visa that I am eligible for as a newcomer to the country (I'm a retiree)...and that when I get to the country I can change the visa to a retiree visa, but that even this is still a non-immigrant 'o' visa.
> 
> All the explanations on the Thai government websites are conflicting and difficult to understand as they are very poorly translated.
> 
> I went last week to Immigration in Bangkok, but they referred me to Customs, who didn't speak any English...so I went to Customs at the airport.
> Thai customs tells me that everybody has to pay 30% duty and 7% VAT on any goods brought into Thailand, and that the duties are levied on the full price of the used goods...he advised me to throw my stuff away and buy new stuff in Thailand...anything I had to bring should be packed in small boxes and flown over, and taken through the red channel in customs, where I should claim everything cost very little, thereby reducing the taxes....(he also told me to marry a Thai woman and have 5 or 6 kids...
> 
> Can anybody clarify what the real rules are....my brother has lived in Thailand for several years and tells me that this is a classic case of TIT (this is thailand i.e. don't try to understand)...but he didn't face a $30000 bill for import duties since he didn't bring anything with him when he moved...


I think you can import free of duty etc until three months after arrival. Google for Thai customs and you will find the answer or go to the goods arrival at the airport and ask your question there. There wil be some official who has the answer.
And Yes TIT! Rules change by the minute 
And No, Thai lawyers only have the title, most of them even don't know basic Thai law.

Try this:
http://www.customs.go.th/Customs-Eng/HouseholdEffects/HouseholdEffects.jsp?menuNme=HouseHold


----------



## wali

retarius said:


> Please somebody help.
> 
> I have a one year non immigrant 'o' visa, and have been assured by the embassy and the finance dept of the embassy that this is ok to move my used household effects to Thailand.
> 
> My shipper tells me that the visa is no good and I need to the a resident (but to be a resident I need to have 3 years continuous residence to apply), and that the advice I received from the embassy is wrong.
> 
> I emailed a lawyer, who told me that he was no expert in the field of customs but assured me that the 'O" VISA WAS APPROPRIATE and indeed was the only long stay visa that I am eligible for as a newcomer to the country (I'm a retiree)...and that when I get to the country I can change the visa to a retiree visa, but that even this is still a non-immigrant 'o' visa.
> 
> All the explanations on the Thai government websites are conflicting and difficult to understand as they are very poorly translated.
> 
> I went last week to Immigration in Bangkok, but they referred me to Customs, who didn't speak any English...so I went to Customs at the airport.
> Thai customs tells me that everybody has to pay 30% duty and 7% VAT on any goods brought into Thailand, and that the duties are levied on the full price of the used goods...he advised me to throw my stuff away and buy new stuff in Thailand...anything I had to bring should be packed in small boxes and flown over, and taken through the red channel in customs, where I should claim everything cost very little, thereby reducing the taxes....(he also told me to marry a Thai woman and have 5 or 6 kids...
> 
> Can anybody clarify what the real rules are....my brother has lived in Thailand for several years and tells me that this is a classic case of TIT (this is thailand i.e. don't try to understand)...but he didn't face a $30000 bill for import duties since he didn't bring anything with him when he moved...


Your non immigrant "O" visa - dependent visa - is good but I'm afraid you'll have to pay the duty as stipulated in Thai laws. I live in Thailand. Last year, when I returned from the US, I brought some crystals with me to decorate my living room. I had to pay the duty. 

If you need any further information, you should raise this question on a Thai based forum.


----------



## Fiscalo

wali said:


> Your non immigrant "O" visa - dependent visa - is good but I'm afraid you'll have to pay the duty as stipulated in Thai laws. I live in Thailand. Last year, when I returned from the US, I brought some crystals with me to decorate my living room. I had to pay the duty.
> 
> If you need any further information, you should raise this question on a Thai based forum.


Duty free is ONLY for the FIRST time of entrance!! And also limited in time!


----------



## SteinKR

retarius said:


> Please somebody help.
> 
> I have a one year non immigrant 'o' visa, and have been assured by the embassy and the finance dept of the embassy that this is ok to move my used household effects to Thailand.
> 
> My shipper tells me that the visa is no good and I need to the a resident (but to be a resident I need to have 3 years continuous residence to apply), and that the advice I received from the embassy is wrong.
> 
> I emailed a lawyer, who told me that he was no expert in the field of customs but assured me that the 'O" VISA WAS APPROPRIATE and indeed was the only long stay visa that I am eligible for as a newcomer to the country (I'm a retiree)...and that when I get to the country I can change the visa to a retiree visa, but that even this is still a non-immigrant 'o' visa.
> 
> All the explanations on the Thai government websites are conflicting and difficult to understand as they are very poorly translated.
> 
> I went last week to Immigration in Bangkok, but they referred me to Customs, who didn't speak any English...so I went to Customs at the airport.
> Thai customs tells me that everybody has to pay 30% duty and 7% VAT on any goods brought into Thailand, and that the duties are levied on the full price of the used goods...he advised me to throw my stuff away and buy new stuff in Thailand...anything I had to bring should be packed in small boxes and flown over, and taken through the red channel in customs, where I should claim everything cost very little, thereby reducing the taxes....(he also told me to marry a Thai woman and have 5 or 6 kids...
> 
> Can anybody clarify what the real rules are....my brother has lived in Thailand for several years and tells me that this is a classic case of TIT (this is thailand i.e. don't try to understand)...but he didn't face a $30000 bill for import duties since he didn't bring anything with him when he moved...



Hi there Retarius;

The Thai Embassy in your country obviously do not have a clue about the regualtions in their home country. 
(SNIP) 

Holding a Type-O visa will normally give you the right to bring in Used Personal Effects free of Duty/Tax. The definition of Used Personal Effects are limited to clothes and books. Nothing else!!

If you should be entitled to import Used Household Goods (defined as everything except clothes and books), you would need to have a 1 year approved Work Permit and a Non-Immigrant Business Visa. 

Moreover, the following requirements must be fulfilled;
- Shipment must arrive within 6 months of the date Non-B visa stamped upon arrival
- Limited to 1 airshipment and 1 seashipment
- 1 Electrical appliance of each type (duplicate will be taxed) (i.e. 1 TV, 1 Refridgerator etc.)

Sometime the Customs do not "know" the regulations themselves and use it as an excuse to try to overcharge the customers as they always accept under table money in order to release the shipment. This especially if a foreigner is coming alone to the port to clear the shipment as they know they can say anything and you just have to accept it with a following payment. If not the shipment will be stranded in the port adding even more cost to it. 

I would recommend you to use a professional customs agent with experience clearing this type of shipment. (SNIP)

Just of curiousity, where did you get the figure $33000?? If you are bringing a 20' container,(SNIP)
For sure, do not waste your time going to a lawyer - you are not in a civilized country like UK now..... You would not get anywhere doing that.

Please also not that most regular customs agents only have experience dealing with commercial goods and they will treat your shipment likewise and you'll end up paying much more than you should.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


Stein


----------



## Zark

The best procedure to follow is to hire one of the handlers at customs at the airport. They will solicit you when you arrive (not sure if you are shipping airfreight or not? You said you went to customs at the airport - but I would guess the same stuff applies at the port?)

When I moved here I did that - paid B5000 and it covered EVERYTHING. Now . . . I didn't ship a whole household, but I did ship some expensive things like Persian carpets and some other nice things.

The money you pay the handlers is MAYBE? used to grease the palms of others in the process. That I don't know, don't want to accuse and don't even want to know! 

The nice thing is that they will walk most of the paperwork through the process for you. Frankly, they are well worth whatever you end up paying. It's really not worth stressing and fuming about the process working correctly or not - unless you really enjoy banging your head bloody against a brick wall.


----------



## SteinKR

Zark said:


> The best procedure to follow is to hire one of the handlers at customs at the airport. They will solicit you when you arrive (not sure if you are shipping airfreight or not? You said you went to customs at the airport - but I would guess the same stuff applies at the port?)
> 
> When I moved here I did that - paid B5000 and it covered EVERYTHING. Now . . . I didn't ship a whole household, but I did ship some expensive things like Persian carpets and some other nice things.
> 
> The money you pay the handlers is MAYBE? used to grease the palms of others in the process. That I don't know, don't want to accuse and don't even want to know!
> 
> The nice thing is that they will walk most of the paperwork through the process for you. Frankly, they are well worth whatever you end up paying. It's really not worth stressing and fuming about the process working correctly or not - unless you really enjoy banging your head bloody against a brick wall.


Hi Zark

Having experience in the field, I would say 5000 is a lot to pay for getting just a few boxes (as most airfreight will is from 2-10 boxes) out of the customs.

The reality in Thai customs is that they have no clue what-so-ever when it is coming to real value of items (especially not carpets.....). Most of them are totally useless (my apologize to all customs officers reading this). 

However, the most important is that you were satisfied, and I am sure the customs officer was as well 


The sea-port is much different as there are so many more who would like to "hijack" you in order to clear the shipment as they know they would be able to make a lot of money from you. For them seeing a white man in the port is like seeing money flying by.

I would rather recommend people to use a professional clearing agent as I guarantee you would in 90 % of the cases end up paying less. For the remaining 10 % the amount would be approximately the same.

The advantage, however, is that you are dealing with someone who are professional, trustworthy and not taking advantage of the situation you are in.


----------



## Zark

SteinKR said:


> Having experience in the field, I would say 5000 is a lot to pay for getting just a few boxes (as most airfreight will is from 2-10 boxes) out of the customs.


Twas more than just a few boxes my friend. But didn't include things like furniture.


----------



## darwinite1

Zark said:


> The best procedure to follow is to hire one of the handlers at customs at the airport. They will solicit you when you arrive (not sure if you are shipping airfreight or not? You said you went to customs at the airport - but I would guess the same stuff applies at the port?)
> 
> When I moved here I did that - paid B5000 and it covered EVERYTHING. Now . . . I didn't ship a whole household, but I did ship some expensive things like Persian carpets and some other nice things.
> 
> The money you pay the handlers is MAYBE? used to grease the palms of others in the process. That I don't know, don't want to accuse and don't even want to know!
> 
> The nice thing is that they will walk most of the paperwork through the process for you. Frankly, they are well worth whatever you end up paying. It's really not worth stressing and fuming about the process working correctly or not - unless you really enjoy banging your head bloody against a brick wall.


Hi Zark,

We were thinking of bringing some things with us (mainly because of the baby). As we won't have a non-resident visa, I take it we might face problems? It sounds like bringing things through the airport is easier than shipping them?

thanks,

Darwinite1


----------



## Zark

darwinite1 said:


> Hi Zark,
> 
> We were thinking of bringing some things with us (mainly because of the baby). As we won't have a non-resident visa, I take it we might face problems? It sounds like bringing things through the airport is easier than shipping them?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Darwinite1


That was my experience. Of course, when the airport is open . . . 

Airfreight can relatively inexpensive via the airlines or a consolidator - depending on the weight involved. Air freight is, in my opinion, the best option for valuable and or somewhat fragile goods and things you don't want to go missing - which was the case in my situation. 

I didn't personally find the fees excessive for nursing them through customs as I hate the paperwork jack-around that goes with stuff like that.

Zzzzz


----------



## SteinKR

darwinite1 said:


> hi zark,
> 
> we were thinking of bringing some things with us (mainly because of the baby). As we won't have a non-resident visa, i take it we might face problems? It sounds like bringing things through the airport is easier than shipping them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> darwinite1


message deleted - if you spam you will be banned


----------

